# Poodle show in Oct



## Redtoplessjeep (Sep 11, 2016)

Is anyone going to the poodle show in October in Maryland ( Howard county fairgrounds)


Sent from my 0||||0


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Sam and I are going to a UKC show in MD on October 1 and 2. Anyone going to that?


----------

